# Getting Into Show Breeding



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Been trying to start my own line of show bettas.

I have a good deal of experience breeding, but haven't been able to get those perfect betas yet.

Here are some options I was looking at

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454480351
Has good finnage, worried about it being a giant.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454461211
I love this one. Wish it was more symmetrical 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454465236
Not to crazy about the color. But love the form

These are also some halfmoons I was looking at.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454438404

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454439007


Are any of these worth starting a show line with?


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

The white Emmygolf fish has beautiful form and her color is clean. Emmy produces very consistent quality, looks like she's only about an inch and a half, but she's very young. She could get too big for your male if he's regular sized, but that beautiful form! 
The second one you listed is not as well formed, body wise, I wouldn't use him, plus he has red ventrals, which is a fault on his color, it's very difficult to breed out. 
The third, whose color you're not crazy about has beautiful form, symmetrical finnage and the banding is nice and clean, no bleeding colors, I like him the best. If you found a quality female full butterfly you could produce really nice butterflies.
The first half moon is a rose tail, wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole, the last one is not symmetrical fin wise, body is too short, color is messy.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

from my personal view only #1 and #2 pic that worth breeding, but i am a novice =), a more experienced people will step in soon.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Have you set a goal for your breeding program yet? Once you do that it will be easier to choose individuals that will help you meet that goal.


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

I had a line of KOIs for about 2 years now. But I've started to dislike them since they never hold those colors and turn black. I forgot what gene did that. But I remember reading about it, they use it to breed out red but once the betta gets older it turns black. (Please correct me if I'm wrong, I forgot what it was exactly)

Don't worry though, luckly people here in Miami love the idea of having KOI's and most local pet shops have bought my line. I did get some pretty fish.

Right now I just want fish with good finnage and form, don't care so much about the colors to be honest. Based of the suggestions I'm look at the following pairs

Gonna pair this girl http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454480351

with either one of these 3

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454483581

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454509206

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454479670

I do prefer to keep the line pure white but wouldn't mind these additions if the form gets hit to hard.




And this guy 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454465236

with one of these girls
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454660401 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454465074

That first female is weird. Is it really a girl? I've never seen such finage on a girl.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

For the first pairing I would go with the third male, but I'm partial to black dragons and Emmy's fish.
This is what I'm breeding, both from Emmy, I think my girl and your white one might be full sisters. 
My female;
View attachment 709906


My male;
View attachment 709930


Good thing were not in the same area!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

For the second pair I like the second female, beautiful bright clean color.and.symmetrical fins. And yes, that first one is a female, I have one with fins like that. She's egg heavy right now, but I don't have a male I want to breed her to yet.
View attachment 709938


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Actually, her sister is a little greener, more symmetrical, 4 1/2 months old, egg heavy, exhibiting breeding stripes and available. Let me see if I can get a picture of her.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I highly recommend reading this article by Joep. He consistently breeds amazing, show quality fish and one of the best in betta genetics imo

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABselectivebreeding.htm

Especially the last part


> Keep in mind that a show fish is not always a good breeder, and a breeder does not always have to be a good show fish.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

trilobite said:


> I highly recommend reading this article by Joep. He consistently breeds amazing, show quality fish and one of the best in betta genetics imo
> 
> http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABselectivebreeding.htm
> 
> Especially the last part


Excellent article with great info. A must read for any breeder.


----------

